# Macro Rails



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 24, 2013)

So I have gotten to the point that I am comfortable and confidant in using my Macro lens and it is by far my most used lens at the moment, Im now wanting to have a go and stacking but have not got a rail. . . yet.
So my question, is a Macro rail absolutely required? what is a good brand or model? I'm currently using a Sigma 50mm Macro but am looking at the Tamron 180 Macro or the Sigma 150 Macro. Are Bellows better than rails? 

Advice / help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 24, 2013)

I encourage you to go to both Spirit Grooves Articles  and e-Books and scroll down a good long ways to get to the materials on focus stacking.

I know the author casually (Internet acquaintances) and he is both a prolific writer and a marvelous photographer.  He does routine evaluations on lenses and rails and if you can't find the specific information there I am confident he will answer an email.

(If you remember, say hello to him from Lew The Traveler)


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 24, 2013)

GDHLEWIS said:


> So I have gotten to the point that I am comfortable and confidant in using my Macro lens and it is by far my most used lens at the moment, Im now wanting to have a go and stacking but have not got a rail. . . yet.
> So my question, is a Macro rail absolutely required? what is a good brand or model? I'm currently using a Sigma 50mm Macro but am looking at the Tamron 180 Macro or the Sigma 150 Macro. Are Bellows better than rails?
> 
> Advice / help would be highly appreciated.
> ...



It is possible to do some focus stacking without rails... but rails do typically improve the finished image (being hopefully rock steady). If you are very steady, and brace against something solid, it can be done. 

This was a free-hand focus stack... using a pole to steady against:




Dianthus-with-Rain-Drops by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 24, 2013)

Focusing rails simply make macro shooting easier. Whenever you change the focus using the lens, you're actually altering the focal length (zooming). Using a rail, you can easily move the camera back and forth and side to side while not having to move the tripod.

EDIT:  This is similar to the Flashpoint unit in Charlie's post below.  It's at least adequate, as he says; but I've used mine for years with no issues.  It's very solid when all the adjustments are buttoned down.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 24, 2013)

An excellent choice for a Macro Rail is Kirk Enterprises version... beautifully built, and solid!  Kirk FR-1 Macro Focusing Rail - with Arca-Type Quick Release

There are some cheaper ones... but they may have a little play in them.

Like the Velbon Super Mag Slider S-MAG-SLIDER B&H Photo Video (haven't used it so no comment)

or the Amazon.com: Flashpoint Budget Macro Focusing Rail Set with 4 Way, Fine Control, Camera Focusing Rail for Macro Photography.: Camera & Photo  ( I have used this.. and it is adequate, but not great)

or one I would not even consider: Amazon.com: 4 way Macro Shot Focusing Focus Rail Slider for CANON NIKON SONY Camera D-SLR: Camera & Photo

There are also some high end ones that rock.. like the Novoflexes Novoflex Castel-XQ II Macro Focusing Rack CASTEL XQ II B&H Photo

Or the Slackshot motorized rail Amazon.com: StackShot Automated Macro Rail Package, US AC Adapter: Camera & Photo  (I have this.. and love it... it is extremely precise... and the automation takes all the hassle out of it)


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks every one for the reply as always much food for thought has been given. Although an automated rail sounds excellent I cant see the wife agreeing to me spending 500usd on one. . . not just yet


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice guys, Tamron 180 has been ordered and is on it's way (going to be the longest two weeks of my life) and the rail Im still having a look at but will probably wait till next month and buy a decent one instead of budget.


----------

